
Facebook Is Committed to WhatsApp Encryption, but Could Bypass It Too - freeboson
https://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2018/09/27/facebook-is-committed-to-whatsapp-encryption-but-could-bypass-it-too/
======
freeboson
> This scenario was described to Forbes by a security researcher who worked
> with WhatsApp on building out its original end-to-end encryption protocol,
> who wished to remain anonymous.

I wonder if this is someone from open whisper systems.

